# angeltripp im frühjahr



## sigi (28. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

habe im nächsten Jahr vor mal ne Angeltour zu unternehmen, am liebsten auf Raubfisch. Da ich in solchen Sachen noch gar keine Erfahrung habe suche ich noch reichlich Tips. Wer kann mir gute Gewässer empfehlen, ich weiß noch nicht mal in welches Land es gehen soll, Holland, Schweden, Norwegen, Finnland......??? Es wäre auch interessant zu wissen was für Kosten auf einen ca. zukommen, und wie es  mit den Erlaubnisscheinen ausschaut. Also bitte fleisig Tip´s posten.

gruß und danke schon mal

sigi


----------



## Guen (28. Oktober 2002)

Hallo sigi ,Holland wäre bestimmt ne gute Wahl !Es ist schnell erreicht und recht kostengünstig ,die Saison geht fast überall bis Ende März und der Bestand an Raubfischen ist durch Catch&Release sehr gut !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Pete (28. Oktober 2002)

also, warum in die ferne schweifen???
rügen liegt so nah... :q  bis mitte märz kann man dort den hechten nachstellen, bevor es in die laichzeit geht...


----------



## marca (29. Oktober 2002)

Hallo sigi,
schon mal an Irland gedacht.
Raubfischangeln das ganze Jahr unter besten Bedingungen.
Und mit z.B. Ryan-Air billigst(ca.20 Euro) zu erreichen.
Vor Ort einfach Bed&Breakfast machen.
Zum Angeln kann Dir eigentlich jeder Ire was erzählen.
Haben jetzt schon zum dritten Mal einen tollen Angelurlaub dort verbracht.

MfG
marca


----------



## Rossitc (29. Oktober 2002)

*Angeln in Irland*



> _Original von marca _
> Hallo sigi,
> schon mal an Irland gedacht.
> Raubfischangeln das ganze Jahr unter besten Bedingungen.
> ...



Hallo Marca, 

ich hab gehört, daß das Hechtangeln in Irland gar nicht so toll ist wie es immer dargestellt wird.
Könnte aber sein, daß mein Bekannter nur nicht am richtigen Ort zur richtigen Zeit war. ;+ 
Ich bin selbst ca. 2 mal pro Jahr geschäftlich in Dublin und wäre hier an guten Angelmöglichkeiten interessiert, obgleich ich weiß, daß an der Ostküste im Raum Dublin nicht die großen Möglichkeiten bestehen, hier sollte man wohl eher an die Westküste gehen.
Für weitere Tipps wäre ich dankbar.

Petri Heil 
Rossitc #h


----------



## marca (29. Oktober 2002)

Hi Rossitc,
um einen kleinen Überblick übers Fischen in Irland zu bekommen kannst Du ja mal auf die unten angezeigte Homepage klicken.
Einfach dann auf die Irlandfahne klicken.
Dann bekommst Du schon ganz gute Infos; aber wie Du schon sagst, an der Westküste geht es doch um einiges besser.
Wir sind auch schon in Dublin gelandet und quer durchs Land an die Westküste gefahren.
Die Angelschilder stehen aber auch da rum(die braunen, auf denen steht ja sogar was man fangen kann)!
Danach kann man sich doch ganz gut orientieren.
Aber,die Fische springen einem auch in Irland nicht so einfach ins Boot!!
Es ist aber trotzdem ein sehr erfolgreicheres Fischen als bei uns!
Ein guter Tipp: nach zwei Guinness im Pub einfach das Gespräch mit Einheimischen übers Angeln anfangen.
Eigentlich geht in Irland jeder angeln und erzählt bereitwillig darüber.
Hoffe Dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben.

MfG
marca


----------



## Guen (29. Oktober 2002)

@Pete 

Fahrzeit nach Rügen gut 10 Stunden ,Fahrzeit nach Holland ab 30min  !

Aber natürlich ist Rügen ein klasse Revier   !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Pete (29. Oktober 2002)

@ guen...sicher, für dich schon...
aber da ja sigi gefragt hatte und ich nicht weiss, aus welcher ecke er kommt, kann es ja sein, dass holland für ihn nicht einfach so schön &quot;um die ecke&quot; liegt.. #h


----------



## sigi (29. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

bin aus RLP (Mainz), Holland ist also nicht in 30min zu erreichen :c . aber für nen längeren Tripp ist  das ja auch nicht SO wichtig.

gruß sigi


----------



## wodibo (29. Oktober 2002)

Hi sigi,

schau mal hier und melde Dich an :m


----------



## Rossitc (6. November 2002)

*Angeln in Irland*



> _Original von marca _
> Hi Rossitc,
> um einen kleinen Überblick übers Fischen in Irland zu bekommen kannst Du ja mal auf die unten angezeigte Homepage klicken.
> Einfach dann auf die Irlandfahne klicken.
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Tipp!

Ich werde es beim nächsten Besuch ausprobieren.

Gruß
Rossitc


----------

